
Why Are Tesla and Google Designing Their Own Processors? - kkcorps
https://codeburst.io/why-are-tesla-and-google-designing-their-own-processors-e86dfafde673
======
Zenst
TL;DR A dedicated CPU is better for a dedicated task over a general purpose
CPU that is suitable for all tasks.

~~~
kkcorps
Yes! But The Article explains what changes did they have to make to make it a
dedicated processor for Neural Networks. Also, If you have time, please let me
know what can I do to make the article better.

~~~
Zenst
Maybe another article - "This is your code on cpu's", this is your code on a
FPGA, this is your code on an ASIC.... that kinda thing, but appreciate not
many Hello World and looks folks at the fast fractals in play ASICS or
dedicated CPU's, making such comparisons not that easy.

Yes the aspect that the Google affair with their TPU, more flexible, whilst
not fully general purpose, I'd call them niche purpose. A decade ago we would
of just called them co-processors. Time change, buzzwords change, but 8 bits
will still be 8 bits.

~~~
kkcorps
Cool! Thanks a lot! I'll try to write on that :)

